# Question about volunteering for Airborne.



## Invictus (Mar 12, 2008)

A friend of mine is currently in the process of enlistment into the Army.  However due to LASIK he had done, he was not able to get Airborne put into his contract.  This being said, he has been told that he will able to volunteer once at OSUT; apparently this is what his recruiter had done.  Is this a feasible option considering the circumstances?


----------



## car (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, you can't jump for six months after having lasix. Too much of a chancce that the wind will tear up what the surgery did for you. At least that's how it was when I was still in the 82nd - left in late '02.


----------



## Invictus (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, he knew that much, waited about four months I think and then got the remainder waived I believe.


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2008)

Invictus said:


> Yeah, he knew that much, waited about four months I think and then got the remainder waived I believe.



Waved for airborne or just waived for enlistment?

If he just got it waved for enlistment, why doesnt he simply wait 2 mths then go with an airborne packet?


----------



## Invictus (Mar 12, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Waved for airborne or just waived for enlistment?
> 
> If he just got it waved for enlistment, why doesnt he simply wait 2 mths then go with an airborne packet?



I will clarify with him, this didn't come to mind. thanks.

EDIT: It appears that the waiver only pertained to enlistment, however, he is still precluded from airborne.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 12, 2008)

Do we have a recruiter around here? I have a Q.


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2008)

rick said:


> Do we have a recruiter around here? I have a Q.



No, you're too ugly to join. Next!


----------



## 104TN (Mar 12, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> No, you're too ugly to join. Next!



WTF ever. I'm 22 and been in AND out. Wait... lol


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2008)

rick said:


> WTF ever. I'm 22 and been in AND out. Wait... lol


----------



## demo18c (Mar 14, 2008)

I would have your friend wait and get it into his contract. Its iffy volunteering for jump school because there's a chane he wont get it


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 14, 2008)

Never believe a recruiter that tells you "when you are done with basic they will ask for volunteers".  The chances of him getting a contract out of basic are slim, depends on the needs of the army.  Always get it in writing *before *you get on the bus!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 19, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Never believe a recruiter that tells you "when you are done with basic they will ask for volunteers".  The chances of him getting a contract out of basic are slim, depends on the needs of the army.  Always get it in writing *before *you get on the bus!



X2...and take a Vet with ya to the Recruiter. He won't be as inclined to lie. 

:2c:


----------



## demo18c (Mar 19, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> X2...and take a Vet with ya to the Recruiter. He won't be as inclined to lie.
> 
> :2c:



A undercover VET so if he trys to pull the wool over your friends eyes he can call him out on it. Then talk to another recruiter somewhere else.. If possible:confused:


----------

